# Spy cameras in your rental car



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Hertz has offered the NeverLost navigational device for years, but it only added the built-in camera feature (which includes audio and video) to its latest version of the device -- NeverLost 6 -- in mid-2014. "Approximately a quarter of our vehicles across the country have a NeverLost unit and slightly more than half of those vehicles have the NeverLost 6 model installed," Hertz spokesperson Evelin Imperatrice said by email. In other words, one in 8 Hertz cars has a camera inside -- but Imperatrice says that, for now, they are inactive. "We do not have adequate bandwidth capabilities to the car to support streaming video at this time," she said.

So why did it install them?

https://www.techdirt.com/articles/2...l-cars-has-no-current-plans-to-use-them.shtml


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Good way to negate your insurance coverage if you are operating your vehicle in an unsafe manor (as defined by Hertz) at the time of an accident. Just my guess.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Perverts.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

How am I going to have unprotected sex with whores in my rental car while on business trips now!


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Some black electricians tape should take of the video, the noise you hear are my dogs in the back seat!


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Well, it is their car!!!

and as mentioned... black electrical tape works wonders


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Note to self: don't rent a car.

I swear! That scratch was there before I got the car, honest!!!!


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Since I started to avoid flying I rarely have occasion to rent cars now anyhow.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Just another step Big Brother is taking. It's all for our safety you understand. Nothing to worry about sheeple. Just go about your business. Now, where is that electrical tape.


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

I think the first time I rented a car I subjected that poor Chevy to some pretty serious, albeit fun, abuse. 

Looks like they're aiming to curb those types of shenanigans now as well.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

When needed, I rent a Town And Country from a local Dodge dealership. Those vans are made for speed demons and not distracted soccer moms! They'll never rent to me again if they start recording speeds and g-forces.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

When I went to Denver last fall they gave me the town and country also. They said they were fresh out of Lamborghinis so I ended up in the van. The thing only had like 50 miles on it... I abused it on the mountain roads. It was a great ride compared what I'm used to.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I guess no more driving around naked, drinking Jack Black, picking up hookers, in rental cars for me. Damn! Getting harder and harder for me to unwind while on business trips.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

I hope my car has one. I *always *put on a show!


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

The Secret Service is going to be upset!


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

Airport Full Body Scan Status Report 

Finally, some useful facts are coming out about all of those airport full body scans! 

FULL BODY SCANS AT AIRPORTS 

CATSA disclosed the following 

Airport Screening Results 

December 2014 Statistics On Airport Full Body Screening From CATSA : 

Terrorists Discovered 
0 

Transvestites 
133 

Hernias 
1,485 

Hemorrhoid Cases 
3,172 

Enlarged Prostates 
8,249 

Breast Implants 
59,350 

Natural Blondes 
3 

It was also discovered that 308 politicians 

had no balls.


----------

